# Speedfan....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Apart from the usual anti-nastyware freeware, I don't use much freeware nowadays - However, 1 freebie I do use is '*Speedfan*', used to monitor the various PC's temperatures and display them in the System-Tray.

It's a bit of a hassle to get it working accurately, you need a 2nd utility for accurate temperatures, but once Speedfan is configured properly, it's an extremely handy utility to have sitting in your System-Tray.

It can also be used to control your PC's fans, if they're connected to the motherboard, but I've never used that part to see if/how it works.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It's ok on a tower WereBo but useless on a laptop, it seldom gives accurate temps, on those, just a small point I know, still worth a mention.
This is another option HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID it also has some glitches with new motherboards, I hope they sort that soon.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The main thing I like with Speedfan (once it's been adjusted properly) is that it's very small and can permanently display in the sys-tray - Very handy for monitoring, if the PC is in a warm or dusty environment :wink:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup, that is a good feature.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

I have speed fan! on my desk top. I'm going to look further how to use this freeware!
Very cool and the temps compare with Speccy temps. Never thought about putting it in the tray! It works great!
Thanks WereBO!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might be a useful place SpeedFan Configuration Manager


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I am yet to notice SpeedFan control my system/case fan. Nothing really happens despite setting it up correctly. I never interfere with the hsf, I let the cpu control its fan, which it does very well. My case fan is annoyingly loud, always running at full speed even if I manually set limits in speedfan. I suppose it's a matter of board compatibility/functionality. As for temps, I too like it's system tray feature, something HWMonitor lacks.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi! SpeedFan also has a help section. I just discovered it!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It certainly does donteao as does imgburn and speccy or dvdflick to name a few it's always worth checking the tabs and features.


----------

